# Where to purchase wa1160 bulb?



## NAW (May 18, 2006)

Light-edge.com is out of stock on the wa1160 bulbs, so is there anywhere else i can buy this bulb?
B.T.W. its my first post


----------



## Robban (May 18, 2006)

Welcome to CPF 

The B/S/T (Buy Sell Trade) part of the forum is a good place to start. I did a quick search and this thread is the first one to pop up:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=108339&highlight=1160


----------



## NAW (May 18, 2006)

thanks. If I thought the 200 lumen magcharger was bright i cant wait to see my reaction to a 300 lumen upgrade.


----------



## coldsolderjoint (May 18, 2006)

DEFF worth it! I use mine nightly at work to find addresses. 

Just dont push the bulb all the way down onto the plastic socket. Leave a little room so the new bulb wont melt it.


----------



## milkyspit (May 18, 2006)

No doubt this has been asked before, butis the 1160 generally accepted as the brightest MagCharger-compatible bulb... or is there something else out there brighter?

Or at the very least, equal to 1160 brightness but with a better beam pattern? (Getting tired of the 1160's egg-shaped hotspot)


----------



## litho123 (May 18, 2006)

milkyspit - you ask one very good question...

There are two ways to clean up the beam...
- texture the reflector
- frost the bulb

I don't know if Fivemega will do another run of his Magcharger reflector
but I do know that I will have frosted 1160's available shortly FS in the thread noted above.

Those who have tried the frosted bulb love the beam. Having frosted a few 1185, 1331 & other bulbs, I've noticed that it makes the hotspot nearly perfectly round removing the "batwings" that people find annoying.

RE: other bulbs for the MC...
I know that there were tube extensions offered by (I think) modamag that would allow you to use the 1274 with one additional cell. 

I never followed the MC threads closely as I didn't have a MagCharger. Now that I recently picked one up, I'm re-reading all the old threads I can find.


----------



## NikolaTesla (May 19, 2006)

Done both things that way, Greg. Get a better battery pack too. 

Andrew sputtered the reflector for me- about 5 layers. Then use frosty bulb.

Oh and put some reflective tape on the socket and make sure the 1160 does not touch the socket- it will melt otherwise. Very nice smooth beam then like SureFire. No nasty artifects.

Litho123(Greg) may just have some of those bulbs if old NT ever gets a minite to finish them. NT has been overly busy at work but needs to make time real quick to get then ready for sale.


----------



## andrewwynn (May 21, 2006)

I'm STUNNED by how incredible frosting the 1160 works in the magcharger.. it's absolutely night and day. 

I did sputter NTs reflector.. as mentioned.. but mine.. no sputter just the frosted lamp.. and that is 80% as good.. his.. looks just like the beam from #6 or 7 stipple... all smooth it's amazing. 

-awr


----------



## voodoogreg (Jun 27, 2006)

after frosting the 1160 is there any loss in throw? VDG


----------



## andrewwynn (Jun 27, 2006)

yes of course.. not tragic though.. and it's a direct trade-off... literally what you are doing is scattering the light around.. so that it's not as direct.. but it makes it smoother.. it's a far more useful beam for most things.. but if you only need the light t spot an owl in a tree 150m away.. you won't want frosting 

-awr


----------



## Blazer (Jun 27, 2006)

Been using my MagCharger with the wa1160 for about a year now and I love it, great for on-duty use, love the long throw and wouldn't want to compromise it with frosting or textured reflector (I can live with the less than perfectly round spot). The rechargeable aspect is the best part, just throw it in the charger after a shift and it's ready to go next time (I'll remove it after it's charged fully for 24 hours)

My only complaint would be that the durability of the bulb in the socket is less than ideal. A good whack against something hard tends to offset the bulb from the centre. I've tried spreading the prongs, which improved the stability of the bulb, but still isn't ideal.

I picked up a SL 20-XL LED and it tends to be more durable but less throw and wider spot.


----------



## voodoogreg (Jun 27, 2006)

Blazer said:


> Been using my MagCharger with the wa1160 for about a year now and I love it, great for on-duty use, love the long throw and wouldn't want to compromise it with frosting or textured reflector (I can live with the less than perfectly round spot). The rechargeable aspect is the best part, just throw it in the charger after a shift and it's ready to go next time (I'll remove it after it's charged fully for 24 hours)
> 
> My only complaint would be that the durability of the bulb in the socket is less than ideal. A good whack against something hard tends to offset the bulb from the centre. I've tried spreading the prongs, which improved the stability of the bulb, but still isn't ideal.
> 
> I picked up a SL 20-XL LED and it tends to be more durable but less throw and wider spot.



As an LEO If i were you i would also suggest making or having a stick made for your MC out of nimh "aero 1/2 D batt's run's longer, brighter, not as much worry if you forget or want to leave it on the charger. It really makes it even more useful. try here: http://www.batterieswholesale.com/nimh.htm You'll want the
Industrial Fast Charge/Discharge Ni-MH's. I have a a stock stick and the Aero's so i don't have to deal with a dimm light ever. 

Yeah, getting the bulb straight is pain, I am not sure about the newer ones, but my old MC even when set to spot has a LOT of spill, don't know why. Something my 2D won't do. VDG


----------



## Blazer (Jun 27, 2006)

voodoogreg said:


> As an LEO If i were you i would also suggest making or having a stick made for your MC out of nimh "aero 1/2 D batt's run's longer, brighter, not as much worry if you forget or want to leave it on the charger. It really makes it even more useful. try here: http://www.batterieswholesale.com/nimh.htm You'll want the
> Industrial Fast Charge/Discharge Ni-MH's. I have a a stock stick and the Aero's so i don't have to deal with a dimm light ever.
> 
> Yeah, getting the bulb straight is pain, I am not sure about the newer ones, but my old MC even when set to spot has a LOT of spill, don't know why. Something my 2D won't do. VDG


 
Thanks for the info, I'll look into it.


----------



## Blazer (Jul 11, 2006)

Just got my battery stick with the aero 1/2 D batt's and can't wait to try it out.

Any tips for first use, I was planning to let it charge overnight before testing...anything else?


----------



## jdriller (Jul 11, 2006)

You will have to cycle it a few times before it will reach its full potential.


----------



## Blazer (Jul 11, 2006)

jdriller said:


> You will have to cycle it a few times before it will reach its full potential.


 
Will try...I usually let my rechargeable batts go to dim before recharging rather than completely dead. So I'll just blind my kids and wife until they go dim, then recharge again...repeat...

Thanks for the tip.


----------

